# First run with the panther pro



## Final Strut (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought my mill almost a year ago already and finally made the first cut with it today. I have about a dozen beetle killed pine logs that have been laying for abut a year that I cut into
The first one was definately a learning experience. I was using just a regular chain and 18 inch bar on my stihl 038 super. It cut pretty good but a ripping chain and 20 inch bar is definately in order. I ended up cutting 3 logs and got about 80 bf. This little trial run was also a brutal reminder of how soft I've gotten since I got out of construction and change careers to a desk job. I'll probably be stiff for the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks to me, like your laborer is on break....
Tie a rope to the lead bar and the other end to him and have him pull....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 20, 2016)

I have been thinking of one of these all winter and as soft as I am I think I will stop thinking. Looks like it is working good. From what I've read a ripping chain makes a big difference.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 20, 2016)

What's the longest bar you can run on your Stihl? May be worth any extra length possible. Great that you have practice logs to work on first. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2016)

First logs I ever milled where pine, if I screwed them up I wouldn't be heart broken. There is a certain learning curve to csm. You will develop the muscle memory and figure out what works and what doesnt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrats Scott ! Now go find ya some gnarly burls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2016)

Good to see this in action, I've been considering one far a while now to take first cuts on logs too big for my bandsaw mill.....


----------



## justallan (Mar 20, 2016)

I keep thinking I want to build one for some giant pine slabs for tables, I just haven't talked my body into it yet. I'm pretty sure it would pay for itself real quick though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2016)

justallan said:


> I keep thinking I want to build one for some giant pine slabs for tables, I just haven't talked my body into it yet. I'm pretty sure it would pay for itself real quick though.


For a guy with a band mill it could be handy for reducing larger logs to sawmill sized logs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## djg (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a 038 (not a Super) and have used a 24" bar and rip chain on it to cut only a few slabs using one of those HF slabbing jigs (one clamping point).
Since you have a few more cc's than me and the Panther mill attaches at both ends reducing the effective bar length, I would you suggest you get a 24" bar and chain if you're going to buy another bar/chain. They do run a little more than a 20" setup, but you'll be able to cut wider slabs and still be within the recommended bar length (effective).
Hope that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the input @djg. I have been trying to decide how long of a bar I can go with before it gets to be to much. Right now with my 18 inch bar I really on have an effective cut width of about 10 inches. I have to make my first cut and then rotate the log 90 degrees and make a second cut to narrow the log up.


----------



## djg (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow. I didn't realize you'd loose that much with a CSM. Maybe you ought to go 28" or 30"? Yikes! I just wouldn't use the full bar much for say crosscutting. I have done both with my 24" and I give it a rest after a couple of cuts. Of course I'm worried about sending it the shop again. I went through an ordeal in the last two years with it. Another story.
I didn't mean to get long winded. I have been considering getting a CSM for a time now and didn't know if a 038 could handle it. I cut hardwoods.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 20, 2016)

looks good Scott and good exercise too!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> This little trial run was also a brutal reminder of how soft I've gotten since I got out of construction and change careers to a desk job. I'll probably be stiff for the next two weeks.



In the day he doth slumber
In the eve he maketh lumber
Sawdust piling on his shirt
On the morrow _'dern I hurt!'_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm glad to see you have the logs up on saw horses. I cringe when I see people running these CSM all bent over on the ground. Save your back and get the log up in the air...although impossible with a huge log. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2016)

@HomeBody , Gary I agree with you about getting the logs up in the air. I have even built platforms with 6x6 ramps to roll the logs up to a stand up working height. When possible I try to cut on a downward slope, it makes a huge difference in reducing the effort required to mil. But as much as I don't like it I will mill on my knees on the ground when needed. That is one of the big advantages to a csm, you don't have to move a big log, just mill it where it lies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

